# widest tire that will fit Spec with Brembo package



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

does anybody know what is the widest tire you can put on the spec v without rubbing the wheel well. 

i dont want anything super wide, i just think that a 17x8 or 17x8.5 would look aggresive as hell on the car. 

if you know what the widest safe fit is would you happen to know were i could get them?


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

Spec V 2 fast said:


> does anybody know what is the widest tire you can put on the spec v without rubbing the wheel well.
> 
> i dont want anything super wide, i just think that a 17x8 or 17x8.5 would look aggresive as hell on the car.
> 
> if you know what the widest safe fit is would you happen to know were i could get them?


i had 17x8.5 with 235's and rubbed (acutally cut) even with shaved wheel wells. went with nismo 17x8 with 215 (and lowered) no rub.. : )


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the nismos are 17x7.5

215 is stock, 225 is max and really ideal, 235 will rub.


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

*question*

would 17x8's and 225 rub and possible cut tires.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

are you lowered?
i doubt it would but you would need a certain wheel offset and you may need to get your fenders rolled. vboard guys probably have 17x8 wheels although 17x7.5/7 is much more practical.


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

*will be lowered soon*

im lowering my car soon, the nismo lowering suspension to be exact. do you think 17x8's with 225's in an unrolled fender well would cause problems.?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

likely. depends on the drop and offset of wheels. why 17x8s?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I wouldn't go bigger than 7.5. I have a set of Speedstar Professor SP1's that are 18x8s and they were on my car before I got the Nismo rims. They didn't look too wide as they fit within the fender without rubbing. But when it was raining or if there was water on the ground you could see a lot of water spraying off of the front tires.


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

Wide tires are a waste of money on our car. The Spec V is not a turbo charged 350Z. I would stick with 17X7.5, Better performance, period. Lighter wheels spin faster. I have been through this with a guy I met on here and he did the numbers. Less rotational mass = MORE FUN....


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> I wouldn't go bigger than 7.5. I have a set of Speedstar Professor SP1's that are 18x8s and they were on my car before I got the Nismo rims. They didn't look too wide as they fit within the fender without rubbing. But when it was raining or if there was water on the ground you could see a lot of water spraying off of the front tires.



what size tires did you have on them were they 225's. and i dont plan on getting 18's im tryna find some 17x8's. i dont know i have an affliction with wanting to get 8 inch wide tires with 225's


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Spec V 2 fast said:


> what size tires did you have on them were they 225's. and i dont plan on getting 18's im tryna find some 17x8's. i dont know i have an affliction with wanting to get 8 inch wide tires with 225's



They were 215 40zr 18


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorority Demon said:


> They were 215 40zr 18


Can You put 225 on a SER non spec v and not have them rub? I am not quite sure what the diffrence between the SER Spec V and just the SER is. I am new to this so dont flame.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

the spec has 17" rims, different suspension, slightly more agressive ecu tuning, and a 6 sp manual. As for the 225s not rubbing I dont know. My car was not lowered when I had the 18"s, but those didnt rub at all.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorority Demon said:


> the spec has 17" rims, different suspension, slightly more agressive ecu tuning, and a 6 sp manual. As for the 225s not rubbing I dont know. My car was not lowered when I had the 18"s, but those didnt rub at all.


I was actually looking to upgrade to the spec wheels with 225's. just wanted to know if they were going to rub. I dont know if there is a diffrence in the body enginering between the spec v and just the SER. For what I know I think the only diffrence between the two models is the suspension, wheels, the exaust, and some diffrent options inside.


----------

